# I need advice



## Penultimate (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi
I started a new job about 4 weeks ago and to my surprise there is a light box and DSLR just outside my office. Since I've been struggling with photos I thought I would  give it a try. Please take a look at these photos. I appreciate any comments and advise on how to make them better. I don't know what I'm doing I just set the camera up and took lots of photos.

It's a gold Jr. Gent with an M3 black and gold body. It's looks kinda green in real life too.

I used Photoshop Elements 4 to adjust the white level. 

#1 ISO1600, shutter speed 1/200, normal exp, f/11, focal length 49mm, flash on, center weighted meter mode.

#2 ISO800, shutter speed 1/200, normal exp, f/8.0, focal length 55mm, flash on, pattern meter mode.

Thanks


----------



## AKPenTurner (Apr 12, 2011)

They look pretty good. The 2nd looks a little out of focus.
All in all, they look really nice.
Keep it up!


----------



## markgum (Apr 12, 2011)

looks good, but might want to try a gray card for the background so the white isn't so bright.  just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 12, 2011)

My suggestion would be to set the ISO to no higher than 200, and use a slower shutter speed.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a lot of difficulty trying to get a good photo with a white background.  Here's a comparison of one I spent a lot of time on to get a decent shot with white as the background, and although it looks good, the coloring is still off, not representing the actual look of the pen very well  and the white background is still gray. 


 

Then here is the same pen with a gray background. See how the details of the pen come out a lot more, and the gold plating really looks more like gold metal instead of gold paint, like in the above photo.


 

So experiment and try different backgrounds to find what works good for you. Also, definitely check out adjusting the white balance level to the type of light you're working with. It's one of the most important items you need to consider, along with bracketing to find the exposure level that works best for a given light source and correct focus.

You're off to a great start, keep playing with the settings to find the best settings for the camera and light box available to you.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like you cropped out the refill....The body of the pen looks nice and the cap tip looks first rate.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 13, 2011)

76winger said:


> > Then here is the same pen with a gray background.



Dave; What is the material you are using for a gray background? 

I have tried many times to find a gray I am happy with to no avail!


----------



## MrPukaShell (Apr 13, 2011)

Try Formica for a background


----------



## 76winger (Apr 13, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > > Then here is the same pen with a gray background.
> ...


 
In my case, it's a gray shirt that I could otherwise be wearing to office! 
when I went looking for something gray, it was the closest thing I could find without going out and buying something. So far it's working pretty good, just took a while to get it hung so wrinkles don't show.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 13, 2011)

76winger said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > 76winger said:
> ...


----------



## ttpenman (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely agree about the gray background instead of the white.  Also, I agree your ISO should be much lower like the 200 suggested.  Very nice pictures and a  nice pen.

I built a nice light tent at my last job but when I left it got thrown away (I assume no one had a clue what it was for).  I've got all the materials to make another one -- all I need is some time and ambition.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------

